# Kindle 2 "Reviews" already on Amazon



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00154JDAI/ref=nav_swm_kindle2?pf_rd_p=469966691&pf_rd_s=nav-sitewide-msg&pf_rd_t=4201&pf_rd_i=navbar-4201&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1GTM2D405DE8KBXX0BHX


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Good catch, Benjamin!  Thanks for the update.  I notice there are already 2 customer reviews...is this typical for them to appear so early or could it be people who are reviewing without receiving it?


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

They are reviewing without recieving, or they were one of the lucky few that got to use it early for amazon so they could make those videos you see on the kindle 2 page.


----------



## floridonet (Dec 29, 2008)

It's also available for shipping instead of "Pre-Order".  As are the book covers!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

One of the reviewers is a troll from the amazon board. He doesn't have a Kindle nor does he want one. I think he's been trolling since K1. Unfortunately the way amazon reviews are set up, any idoit can leave whatever they want.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Atunah said:


> One of the reviewers is a troll from the amazon board. He doesn't have a Kindle nor does he want one. I think he's been trolling since K1. Unfortunately the way amazon reviews are set up, any idoit can leave whatever they want.


I'm going to make a stab in the dark and say that's Gary Anderson lol. I can't help but be curious about this guy and what he is like in real life.

Melissa


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I'm going to make a stab in the dark and say that's Gary Anderson lol. I can't help but be curious about this guy and what he is like in real life.
> 
> Melissa


Correct - I have him on 'ignore' - Gary is out of control.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Benjamin for posting this.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like 3 "reviews" have already popped up this morning. I'm fairly sure none of them have actually held one in their hands (although one says he has). It looks like Amazon has pretty much kept the K2 under heavy lock and key...I'd be surprised if anyone besides Mr. King himself has received a beta version.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Generation/product-reviews/B00154JDAI/ref=cm_rdp_hist_hdr_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Someone at the amazon.com forums called customer service. CS stated that all kindles will be shipped today, and that they just havent caught up with updating peoples accounts, but that they would finish updating the accounts by the end of the day.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Several people have seen it already, before release. Amazon let select people use it for a few hours, in order to make the video you see on the amazon kindle page "what people think".

Theres also the people that got to use it at the kindle2 announcement press conference.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> Someone at the amazon.com forums called customer service. CS stated that all kindles will be shipped today, and that they just havent caught up with updating peoples accounts, but that they would finish updating the accounts by the end of the day.


Wow--thanks Benjamin. I can't wait to see my status change over....still "shipping soon." Since mine is estimated to arrive with one-day shipping by 2-25, I hope I receive it tomorrow.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I'm going to make a stab in the dark and say that's Gary Anderson lol. I can't help but be curious about this guy and what he is like in real life.
> 
> Melissa


Sad that I knew who it had to be, too.

I think anybody who reviews before they've used the thing deserve to have it marked unhelpful -- even if the review was good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

He reviewed the Amazon cover too..<sigh> I have him on ignore too.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Most of the reviews so far are laughable. I am getting really tired of the "no backlight" complaint...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I noticed *11* reviews already listed for the K2!! 
It is actually pretty entertaining in an obnoxious kind of way to read them. Don't forget to read, or add to the
comments. Where many have noted the stupidity in reviewing something you neither own or have even seen.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I beg to differ. I posted the first review of the Kindle 2 and it is based only upon factual information, not conjecture, speculation, animus or idolatry.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

No offense JW, but how do you review something you have never seen let alone used?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Gruntman,

Read the review. Everything is supportable.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I read the review (assuming you are J paxton)  EXample:

How can you compliment amazon on the change of button size ("good job amazon") if you personally don't know if it is a good job.

Now I personally think I will enjoy the K2, but I can't say that anything on or in it is better or worse than the KK.  I haven't tried it yet.

So, I ask again, How do you review a product you've never seen, let alone tried?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I read the review (assuming you are J paxton) EXample:
> 
> How can you compliment amazon on the change of button size ("good job amazon") if you personally don't know if it is a good job.
> 
> ...


The review is under "Just Wondering." Here is what it says:

"Just as promised, the Kindle has been released (one day early). The Manage Your Kindle page gives a taste of the superb capacities of this device, and the online documentation is as complete as anyone could expect. There can be little doubt that the device will match the expectations, given Amazon's commitment to high-quality customer service.

This is a review based upon the pre-release information provided by Amazon, and Amazon's customer service in handling the release of the Kindle 2. Beware of any reviews prior to February 24, 2009, because if they review the device itself, they are based upon conjecture and speculation. Nobody can review the device itself until they have seen it. "


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh...My...Lord...

Reading some of the 1-star reviews cost me some brain cells I think...



> I own a Kindle. By Kindle I mean the first one. Although I have not used a Kindle 2, I doubt it is as good for games as a Game Boy or Playstation Portable (PSP).


Seriously, what the hell is that?



> No INTEGRATED solar power.


  

I'm stopping there while I let my brain recover from the intelligence deficit over there. I'm going to have to break down and figure out how ignore some reviewers.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

That review I can agree with.

Because it is based on information available from amazon and says so.

sorry if I sounded snippy.


mwvickers said:


> The review is under "Just Wondering." Here is what it says:
> 
> "Just as promised, the Kindle has been released (one day early). The Manage Your Kindle page gives a taste of the superb capacities of this device, and the online documentation is as complete as anyone could expect. There can be little doubt that the device will match the expectations, given Amazon's commitment to high-quality customer service.
> 
> This is a review based upon the pre-release information provided by Amazon, and Amazon's customer service in handling the release of the Kindle 2. Beware of any reviews prior to February 24, 2009, because if they review the device itself, they are based upon conjecture and speculation. Nobody can review the device itself until they have seen it. "


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> sorry if I sounded snippy.


Snippy, hell. You're grouchy. I wish you'd get your dang Kindle so we cold go back to throwing pies.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Snippy, hell. You're grouchy. I wish you'd get your dang Kindle so we cold go back to throwing pies.


LOL


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I've gone back to work on my new kindle cover.  (Crown Royal bags) so I should be in a good mood soon.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

This is bull. No one even has it yet! It's all just speculation about how good or bad people think the features are going to be, or what features they wish it had. Maybe it's just me, but when I read a review of something I want to be sure that person ACTUALLY HAS THE ITEM before they're telling me whether I should buy it or not!! [/rant]


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

And they just keep coming, 18 now.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, the product that nobody has is not being rated at 3 stars.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So...if we keeping hitting 'no' in the 'Was this review helpful to you?' area below the review....will they disappear?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the people complaining about the lack of a backlighting. 

(wipes away a tear)

I missed the reviews. They are so much fun to read


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I admit there are eyebrow raising comment that left me staring and going "WTF!"


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Favorites so far:

I know this was mentioned earlier but it made me laugh.

" 1.0 out of 5 stars  If you like video games, a PSP is a better selection., February 23, 2009
By AmazonUser (Earth) - See all my reviews
I own a Kindle. By Kindle I mean the first one. Although I have not used a Kindle 2, I doubt it is as good for games as a Game Boy or Playstation Portable (PSP)." 

Because Amazon is suppose to tell you what to do with your K1.

" 3 of 196 people found the following review helpful:
1.0 out of 5 stars What about old Kindles?, February 23, 2009
By Little Teacher on the Prarie (Iowa) - See all my reviews
OK, so I rush out a buy a new Kindle 2. What do I do with my old Kindle? Does Amazon have a recycling plan for these?"

Ah.. People in Canada should have Kindle but not Nigeria.

" 1.0 out of 5 stars  Won't ship to Canada, February 23, 2009
By b3ar (Victoria, BC) - See all my reviews
It's a major complaint that I have with Amazon. As a corporate business strategy, turning away customers just doesn't make sense - it's not like I'm in Nigeria."


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> One of the reviewers is a troll from the amazon board. He doesn't have a Kindle nor does he want one. I think he's been trolling since K1. Unfortunately the way amazon reviews are set up, any idoit can leave whatever they want.


Well, I'm just going to have to go over there and find out if that is true.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gary is there and has a review. What else would you expect?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I see the anti-DRM crowd has chimed in as well.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG the 1 star reviews are a joke.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

To the reviews in Amazon I can only say...REALLY?!?!    

90% of the reviews are a joke....I only liked the ones that say that reviewing at this time is ridiculous 
The other ones were very entertaining  -note the ironic tone-


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Not a single review is a review of an actual K2.  

We have people editorializing for and against kindle or for Kindle 1 or 2.

We have people acting like reviews are a message board and arguing back and forth.

We have people who don't like kindle at all or want to promote another product.

I read every review and not one said they HAVE a K2. 

I clicked "not helpful" on almost every review.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Reading those reviews was just a waste of my time... After past experience with the K1 reviews, you woulda thunk I woulda learned my lesson!!   LOL


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, this one really pisses me off, since it is so this guy is either a complete idiot or flat out lying. Must work for Sony! He is claiming 
you can not get free books, that all content must come from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/review/RADAPLXQ8ML3N/ref=cm_cd_NOREF?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdPage=&newContentNum=2&cdMSG=addedToThread&newContentID=Mx3QT06YB59F4UN#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Ok, this one really pisses me off, since it is so this guy is either a complete idiot or flat out lying. Must work for Sony! He is claiming
> you can not get free books, that all content must come from Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/RADAPLXQ8ML3N/ref=cm_cd_NOREF?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdPage=&newContentNum=2&cdMSG=addedToThread&newContentID=Mx3QT06YB59F4UN#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB


Don't waste your time getting angry. By this time tomorrow there will be tons of 5 star reviews and the crappy reviews will be buried.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with you.  The one-star reviewers live in an angry fantasy land.  Too bad the reviews aren't somehow tied to purchase; it would eliminate the non-purchasing complainers.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Snippy, hell. You're grouchy. I wish you'd get your dang Kindle so we cold go back to throwing pies.


And garden gnomes!



> Posted on Feb 23, 2009 9:48 AM PST
> catzoolie says:
> Not a helpful review. It also doesn't make toast.


(That's from Amazon). I love one-star reviews. They remind me to stay out of the shallow end of the gene pool. And how large that shallow end must be getting these days.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> And garden gnomes!


Grunts throwing gnomes is a no-no.

EDIT: Should that be gno-gno?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> (That's from Amazon). I love one-star reviews. They remind me to stay out of the shallow end of the gene pool. And how large that shallow end must be getting these days.


Hey I thought i was alone with this belief


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Hey I thought i was alone with this belief


Not apparently, VA. I have always thought the gene pool needed a lifeguard as well. But then, I think a number of people should have been required to take an intelligence test before they were allowed to reproduce. (And I'm thinking specifically in my own family here. Your own relatives are....well, your own relative misfortune, as the case may or may not be. Although that guy in front of me at a restaurant at WDW who asked his 5 yo daughter did she want grapes or bagels-and she didn't know, being apparently unfamiliar with both-is also on my list.)



> EDIT: Should that be gno-gno?


hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I wouldn't waste my time with those reviews.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually kind of enjoy going through and making a few snarky replies, I crack myself up. 

Here was my favorite...

Quote from P.Ward "Geek" Farmer
_"I dislike reviewing something that I don't actually possess, but sometimes such reviews can still provide value. " then he goes on with
his negative stuff... _

my reply: 
*My Granny always said "Stupid is as stupid do!" Stupid is writing a review for something you have never used. 
You should have stuck with your gut, Stupid Do.*


----------

